# are my terns breeding?



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

well today before i ate my turkey my 2 tern were chasing the small tern away then when i left and came back the small one is dead now i see that the terns are always togetther and are swimming in circles and opening there mouth and they swim in circle? i need help


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

you should have eggs by morning!

wouldn't that be sweet..

I would guess that they are just fighting.


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

well ive been observing and boy are my terns swimming around alot and the big tern got darker but ive never seen them swim around so much and usually when i turn the lights they get scared and run around? i need an expert to help me


----------

